# non homogenized milk and shaking in the cream



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

A few years back I used to get non-homogenized milk all the time in a different state and the cream would shake in just fine. The last few years I've tried it several times and I've never been able to get the cream to successfully mix in. Different brands, plastic containers vs glass, every time I give it a chance it just sucks. I WANT to like non-homogenized milk, but that cream will not stir in. I've tried pouring it into a blender and MAKING it blend in, but the cream is just chunky and unappetizing. Ew. I drink whole milk only (and occasionally add a splash of cream to the whole milk to make it better) so noooo way would I ever skim that cream off and use it in a recipe and then drink the creamless milk. I don't understand why west coast milk has chunky cream that will not stir in, and east coast milk would shake in like it was no big deal? Is it different pasteurization methods or something?


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

I have noticed the same thing! I think I've found one local brand who's non-homogonized pasturized cream does not solidify at the top. The Organic valley solidifies, as does a different local brand. I think Strauss does, too.
We drink raw milk now, and it has never been a problem. Maybe it has to do with the pasturization?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

It has to do with drying out. Which can be caused by heat and/or age. I know my farm fresh milk stirs back in perfectly, but Strauss is hit or miss. Have you tried Claravale?


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

hmm so pasteurization=heat. So maybe the type of pasteurization makes a difference? I know i've seen flash/ultra and maybe others. And freshness..i wonder if the kind I used to get (Rebekah Grace in louisville, ky) had less time between milking and the shelf than what i'm getting here. Had to get it in a really small local health food store, and around here (seattle 'burbs) even the mega chain grocery stores carry non homogenized! I've tried organic valley, and yeah, chunky.. Not sure if i've tried strauss but I think it's around here.. Tried a small local brand or 2, never heard of claravale so I don't think we have it here. I probably need to suck it up and find a good raw source i'm happy with! It just costs a fortune :/ I noticed the other day some cows in the yard across the street kitty corner (a wee bit of farm land left surrounded by suburbs) and wondered..hmm.. Milk cows? Should I seek out a friendship? Lol!

been thinking about my homogenized milk drinking lately. I've always been the ''yay, fat is good!'' camp, assuming we're talking about good fat. Not holding back with butter, coconut oil,olive oil, full fat dairy, and avoiding hydrogenated oils/trans fat because obviously our bodies aren't made to process that! And then the other day I was thinking about homogenization..and I thought..oh crap, that is a fat I consume nearly every day that is altered so that it's not in it's natural form! And couldn't really think of a justification. So.. I need to stop this!


----------



## LeahBoo (Feb 5, 2006)

I buy skim milk and cream. That way I get whole milk without the homogenization, and it's more affordable than the stuff at the health food store.


----------



## Bantams (Oct 13, 2010)

Store bought skim and cream are generally homogenized as well - it ships better.

I'm wondering if the chunky-cream milk was frozen for shipping. The consistency of non-homogenized cow's milk suffers considerably when frozen.

Rachel - where in the Seattle area do you live? PM me and I can recommend some raw milk sources.


----------



## LeahBoo (Feb 5, 2006)

The skim milk is, yes. But there's very little fat.

Heavy whipping cream isn't though.

Edit: Nevermind, you're right. I just looked it up. I had heard it wasn't, and that's why I've been doing it like this. Oh, well, I don't drink much milk anyway, I'll get the health food store milk.


----------



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

I think you might be happier with raw as well. Our cream blends in beautifully, although my ds loves the creamier "first pour" from the container, when the cream is still on top. I also agree that paying attention to what type of fat you're taking in is important.


----------



## alireb (Apr 17, 2010)

I also get local whole creamline milk and the cream solidifies on top in a chunk and is harder to mix in. They use low temp pasteurization too and the milk is not old. DH likes the chunky cream though and I do my best to mix it in.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

My personal observation as someone who has had dairy animals ( both goats and jersey cows ) is that I never once got the same type of super thick glob of chunky cream on the top as store bought non homogenized low temp pasteurized milk and cream. My home dairy animals milk was used both raw and home pasteurized and I had a cream separator. But we drank it pretty quick. Yes I got cream on top, but it was never the super thick almost sour cream texture of store bought. I currently buy local dairy non homogenized low temp pasteurized heavy cream and whole milk. They both get this glob on top. My personal opinion is that it is due to age and evaporation of some of the moisture when it comes in contact with the air at the top of the container ( similar to a skin on the top of pudding), that doesn't mean it's old though. I also don't feel that choosing to remove it because it won't stir in evenly results in anything other than whole milk. It's a small percentage of the total cream.


----------



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alireb*
> 
> I also get local whole creamline milk and the cream solidifies on top in a chunk and is harder to mix in. They use low temp pasteurization too and the milk is not old. DH likes the chunky cream though and I do my best to mix it in.


My local dairy does the same thing. I go and buy it where it's bottled so I know it's never been frozen or shipped. I don't buy the whole milk very often because my boys don't like the cream chunks. When I do, I will use the hard cream chunks in my coffee. Normally we do skim because then I don't have to worry about the giant cream plug at the top of the bottle.


----------

